# Grout for vinyl floor tiles?



## Semiretired48

Does anyone have any recommendations as to what to use to grout vinyl floor tiles (or if there even is such a thing)? I installed this flooring a few years ago. They're the self adhesive type with beveled edges (big mistake) and as a result are impossible to clean. The people at the home improvement stores say they've never seen any sort of vinyl floor grout. Or does someone know of a (relatively) efficient way to clean the gaps other than the old "toothbrush on your hands & knees" method?


----------



## beerdog

I think acryllic grouts are comnon in these applications. The Congoleum duraceramic I had installed used an acryllic grout from congoleum intended for their Duraceramic tiles. I imagine it can be used in other applications. The Menard's hardware store by me also sells a different branded groutable vinyle tile. I am sure the other major vinyl tile companies sell groutable vinyll tiles.


----------



## Termite

The self-sticking tiles are not intended to be grouted. Doing so would be a waste of time because it would fall apart immediately. You might try some clear or colored flexible silicone instead.


----------



## beerdog

I am sure it is not common, but my local Menard's sells a brand of self stick vinyl tiles that are designed to be grouted. Two of the sides have a lowered edge that creates a channell for the grout to be loaded into. No spacers are used. I have no idea if the grout used would work well in other applications.


----------



## lynsky

Question for Semi...I just posted yesterday looking for a similar solution...beveled tiles, but mine have also moved slightly apart leaving a slight gap. Did you ever find a good solution?


----------



## Semiretired48

*Re:Gap between vinyl tiles*

What I finally did with some that kept sliding was to take some colored trim nails that pretty much matched the tile color and just put one squarely in the middle of the tile (after moving the tile back to it's proper position, of course) and viola, the tile moves no more. Just make sure the nail head is perfectly flush with the tile surface so nothing catches on it.


----------



## amybo

Semiretired48 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations as to what to use to grout vinyl floor tiles (or if there even is such a thing)? I installed this flooring a few years ago. They're the self adhesive type with beveled edges (big mistake) and as a result are impossible to clean. The people at the home improvement stores say they've never seen any sort of vinyl floor grout. Or does someone know of a (relatively) efficient way to clean the gaps other than the old "toothbrush on your hands & knees" method?


I used a groutable vinyl tile in my bathroom.....looks amazing!!! Everyone that comes over thinks that it is real ceramic tile. I purchased it a Lowes.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Missac34

*Vinyl tile grout*

Just and FYI... at the local Lowe's Hardware they sell grout for vinyl tile. The grout comes in several different colors and is designed specifically for vinyl tile. Hope this helps


----------



## JazMan

It is not specifically designed for vinyl tile, it's designed for a specific vinyl tile.

Jaz


----------



## Bud Cline

Any vinyl tile that is intended to be grouted also has their own grout that MUST be used. This is all proprietary at this time.

In the case of the moving vinyl tiles...they move because too much adhesive or the wrong adhesive was used along with maybe the wrong size trowel.


----------



## ptspurlock

*vinyl tile grout*

We make a dry vinyl paste by carefully scraping the side of a tile with a razor knife, rub into the crack in a circular motion with the palm of your hand and the crack will disappear. Carefully seal the paste in the floor cracks with floor wax.

just FYI self adhesive vinyl tiles will require a dust free substrate to insure no bond breakers are present. 

I installed 300 apartments with self adhesive tile in the bathrooms, laundry rooms and kitchens.

I made a barrier coat system by applying a thin layer or skim coat of multipurpose adhesive (no notches) with a trowel, to render the substrate dust free. 

Modular carpets (carpet squares) require the same dust free substrate for there release system to work properly, Interface/Resource carpets specifies a barrier coat be applied to achieve a dust free surface. 

Worked like a charm, LOL, (except the bath rooms where the Mexican cleaning crew would take a 5 gal bucket of water and splash the human feces from the tubs used as a Mexican bath room out onto the fresh tile floor causing a failure from the excess moisture. 

Just FYI (movement in freshly installed vinyl tile is usually caused by improperly cured adhesive). 

Vinyl tile is installed with a clear set adhesive that has to be completely dry to the touch before application of tile.

If movement, adhesive squeeze out, or dirt accumulation is present at the seams, it's a clear sign that moisture is present under the tile, as vinyl is a vapor barrier it will not let the moisture escape from tile set with wet adhesive or set over a substrate with too much moisture. Further more the wet adhesive will not cure under the tile.

ptspurlock
Signature Concrete Products


----------



## TitaniumVT

Unfortunately, it won't help in your situation, but Home Depot now sells groutable vinyl tile that looks like ceramic. I installed it in my laundry room last week, and grouted the seams using a pre-mixed grout they recommended (not sure if it's for vinyl specifically or more general purpose).

I'll be watching it over the next couple of years to see how well it holds up. If it's resilient, I think it's going to be a revolutionary product. The finished surface looks like ceramic, is waterproof, easier and faster to lay down than ceramic, less expensive per installed sq ft, doesn't need Hardibacker (won't raise your floors dramatically), is warmer and a little softer than ceramic and comes with a 15 year light commercial warranty.

Definitely worth considering if you're looking to do an interior tiling project! In my area (Pacific Northwest), Home Depot carries groutable vinyl tile, but Lowes doesn't.


----------



## JGibbsRemodel

*Epoxy Grout*

You could use epoxy grout. Just an idea, and a last resort. As it is long process and pain in the neck.


----------



## techprincesse

Can the folks who said they grouted their vinyl tiles please post the name of what product they used and where they bought it? Amybo, Missac34, TitaniumVT??

I bought some ceramic look beveled edge Trafficmaster groutable vinyl tiles at HD this weekend and need to know what to grout it with. It being a holiday weekend on the cusp of a blizzard the store was quite busy and nobody could tell me what kind of grout to use on it. I faintly remember it being said in this forum to use sanded acrylic caulk with vinyl peel and stick but it may have been another forum.


----------



## TitaniumVT

Unfortunately, the package the tile came in and the grout are both at my rental property, where I installed the tile in the laundry room. So I can't confirm the exact brands for you.

The Home Depot in my area had only 2 styles of groutable vinyl tile. They're about $1.30 a square foot. The rep recommended using a pre-mixed grout adhesive/mortar (it's a dual purpose product) that comes in pails (rather than bags like dry grout does). I think this is the stuff, but can't confirm 100% for you until I go back to my rental property:

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

The grout was really nice stuff - it went on very easy and didn't make a mess as I cleaned the excess off. I'd suggest going back to Home Depot and asking someone who works in flooring when you're ready to purchase the grout. I'm pretty sure the link I sent you is right, but don't want to steer you the wrong way.


----------



## techprincesse

THanks for responding. My vinyl tile was $1.35 a square foot and it only came in 2 styles so we very well may have the same kind. I did click on the link and its not carried anywhere in my region it seems. I see many pail grouts but none that are adhesive and grout combination. I will have to go to the store and see what they recommend, but I'd rather use something that i know worked for someone else. Cause my store has lead me stray before! If you can find out the actual product, please post back. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bud Cline

Tile makers recommend the proper grouts for their tile. 
USE WHAT THE MANUFACTURER SUGGESTS.

Asking-around willy nilly can get you into trouble.:no:


----------



## TitaniumVT

techprincesse, 

Just to confirm, I double-checked the grout container at my rental property today. It's exactly the stuff I pointed you to earlier: *Simple Fix Adhesive and Grout*. 

http://fp.vendaria.com/vpop/VpopVie...&bg=FFFFFF&nm=BZOpener&err=0&title=&pf=t&fr=t

It's only been a month, but it's holding up great on my laundry room floor. Absolutely no issues to date, and I love how easy it is to work with this pre-mixed adhesive grout. Good luck with your project!


----------



## MorgantonNC

*Vinyl tile with grout*

TitaniumVT,

How is you 2009 Laundry room vinyl installation with grout holding up? We are thinking about putting this into the kitchen, dining room and hallway area of a double wide trailer. My big concern here is possible cracking in the grout caused by the vibration that occurs across the home when the washing machine is running in the laundry room.


----------



## TitaniumVT

Two years later and it looks as good as it did then. There's been no cracking or damage to the floor. It's turned out to be a great flooring option for the laundry room.


----------



## markinkc

*Vinyl Tile Grout*

I just laid what is called " luxury vinyl tile" from Lowes,and grouted it with an acrylic grout called Blue Hawk,also from Lowes.It is made specifically for vinyl.
Hope this helps.It seems to be very good stuff!


----------

